# Corsair RMx Series 1000 W



## crmaris (Nov 17, 2015)

Corsair adds to its portfolio with yet another PSU line, the RMx series - the RMi line without the digital interface or an FDB fan in order to reduce cost. Today, we will test and compare the RM1000x to the competition in its category.

*Show full review*


----------



## sith'ari (Nov 17, 2015)

Corsair has done a fantastic job with the new *RMi / RMx* lines and in all wattage categories as well, from the 550 watt model to the 1000 watt model.
Seems like a platform that can directly compete with Superflower's Leadex platform and this is great achievement from Corsair.


----------



## Folterknecht (Nov 17, 2015)

Thanks - but the lower wattage models would be much more interesting.


----------



## Joss (Nov 17, 2015)

Folterknecht said:


> Thanks - but the lower wattage models would be much more interesting.


yeap, and yes

that said, if manufacturers do have to give us fanless experiences give us also the option to tweak the curves granularly (including having them spinning all the time) and give us proper software, not the depressive and buggy greyness of Corsair's fancy.


----------



## crmaris (Nov 17, 2015)

Will ask for some lower wattage PSU reviews in the future.


----------



## Folterknecht (Nov 18, 2015)

crmaris said:


> Will ask for some lower wattage PSU reviews in the future.



Thank you. A decent 550W PSU is enough for every single GPU Skylake build, but judging from the amount of reviews (in general) dealing with 750W+ PSUs one would think that 550W are only good enough for builds with iGPUs/APUs and everyone should be running these mostly "useless" 1KW monsters.


----------



## Assimilator (Nov 18, 2015)

So RMx is newer and better built than RM, but costs less. Can't argue with progress!


----------

